
Show HN: Hello – Video chat right from your browser (mobile and desktop) - vasanthv
https://itshello.co
======
vasanthv
Its 2018, WebRTC is natively supported in all desktop & mobile browsers but
still most major players (Hangouts, Skype, Appear.in etc) ask you to download
their app to use the service.

Hello is a video chat app that works in most major desktop & mobile browsers.
No Signup. No Downloads. Just video chat.

